# Paw Pad Wounds... Vet?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We took the kids for a run in the woods yesterday. It wasn't until we got home that we noticed that Geddy has torn a layer of skin off part of both her front paws, back pads. The skin layer looks thick, but underneath it looks the same... just pink. It's not bleeding... just missing part of the outer layer of skin. Part of the skin that was ripped on one of them is still attached on one side but hanging loosely on the other side. I can tell it's pretty sensitive for her, as she holds them up if she makes a quick movement.

I've put Neosporine on it a few times... and put her cone on her so that she desn't keep licking it... which she wants to do as it's tender.

What would you recommend... does it need vet attention today? I called but to get an appointment but my regular vet is not in until Wed. We're not as happy with the other vets at this clinic.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Taco had the same problem last week but then on the pad of one of his dewclaws. I bought some vet wrap and put that one together with some Polisporine. Then I took a old sock and put that on too. He left it alone, not all day, but we kept an eye on it. The next day we did the same thing and then he was fine.

Now, Geddy has it on the bottom of his paws so it maybe takes a litlte longer (because she walks on it). Just check it every now and then for the next couple of days. I don't think the vet is necessary now. They probably are going to do the same thing.
I used the fast healing Polisporine.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Heidi36oh *(Claudia) just went through this with one of hers.... Maybe you could get some info from her.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

We had this couple times.I normally clean with peroxide and live along.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys... Do I get the vet wrap at the vet? Also, luckily, it's on the back of the back pad... so she won't be walking on it as much as she would have the front ones.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, vet wrap from the vet  It's works great. It's stretchy so make sure you don't put it on too tight.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I call that blowing a pad... it sucks, but unless it's bleeding and I can't stop the bleeding, I wouldn't go to the vet. I would just stop them from running on it, avoid carpet if possible (at least running and sliding) and keep it clean. Stop her licking it- all the stuff you are doing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW I have bought vet wrap at feed stores. People use it to wrap Greyhounds' ankles before lure coursing sometimes.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My first border collie shredded his pads on a regular basis...

If it's not bleeding, and not too deep, just keep it clean and keep her from ripping around for a few days. You can wrap it, but you want to pack cotton between the toes so they're not rubbing together, and change frequently. A dog boot works great for this, and it's easy to take off, check things and put back on again. 

The other option is crazy glue, clean it, dry it and then put a layer of crazy glue on and let dry. It'll wear off as the pad heals - old flyball trick. I've also heard of doing the same thing with liquid bandaid, just build up a few layers, let it dry well and it's good to go.

Last time I took a dog to the vet for a pad injury I had it all wrapped up, the vet unwrapped it, said it looked good to him and that was it - he said not to wrap it, just call if it didn't heal in a week or two or started to bleed.

Lana


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope his paw feels better soon. My niece's yellow lab tore the pads on both front legs when he was 5 months old. He didn't seem to even notice, he was bleeding a bit too, leaving red pawprints. His tears were from digging at a hard surface.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks again... one more q. Did you change the dressing twice a day? (I read that in our book).

Ooops... looks like I posted without seeing half the responces above. Sorry... thanks guys, you helped a bunch!!


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Anybody try Medical Super Glue? Not sure given the area it would hold but just an idea.

I use it for myself and in certain situations it's better than butterflys.

Dave


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack just done the same on both front paw's, all I did was clean it with soap and water and Betadine, he got doggie aspirin for one day and was fine the next day, I was worried to death, but their pads actually heal very fast!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your help!!!

Thought I'd post an update. Geddy is healing up nicely... we went with the fast acting neosporine, gauze & wraps. We did find that one of her back paws was also scrapped and so did the same treatment with it. But I figure hopefully either tonight or tomorrow I will stop wrapping and let it heal from there.

Here's a couple pics of the good patient. Tho she does require a cone 24/7 in order for her to leave the dressings alone haha!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad Geddy is healing up so quickly!


----------

